# Martial Art Movies For Valentines Day?



## Parzival (Feb 13, 2020)

Are there any good MA movies that can pass as romantic?

Please save my azz


----------



## jobo (Feb 13, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Are there any good MA movies that can pass as romantic?
> 
> Please save my azz


going down on one knee works for both MA and declraring romantic intentions

other than that throw a round punch with a bunch of flowers in the fist. nb helps if you miss with the punch or the rest of the evening can be a bit tense


----------



## Parzival (Feb 13, 2020)

jobo said:


> going down on one knee works for both MA and declraring romantic intentions
> 
> other than that throw a round punch with a bunch of flowers in the fist. nb helps if you miss with the punch or the rest of the evening can be a bit tense


Fighting with flowers would be sick... My allergies kill me so if I got hooked in the nose with some roses I'd be out


----------



## jobo (Feb 13, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Fighting with flowers would be sick... My allergies kill me so if I got hooked in the nose with some roses I'd be out


replace flowers with exspensive prsent


----------



## Parzival (Feb 13, 2020)

jobo said:


> replace flowers with exspensive prsent


The most expensive present one can give is their heart, brah...


----------



## jobo (Feb 13, 2020)

Parzival said:


> The most expensive present one can give is their heart, brah...


youl not get far with that attitude,


----------



## Parzival (Feb 13, 2020)

jobo said:


> youl not get far with that attitude,


I thought you didn't need a credit card to ride this train

Don't need money or fame either


----------



## jobo (Feb 13, 2020)

Parzival said:


> I thought you didn't need a credit card to ride this train
> 
> Don't need money or fame either


you were badly  misinformed,


----------

